# Darius is DONE. Waivers requested



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

http://blog.oregonlive.com/blazers/2008/04/miles_knee_injury_deemed_caree.html

Discuss


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes!

PRAISE THE LORD! PRAISE HIM!


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

*yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss*


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

WOOOHOOO!!!!!!!

Great news! Everybody is happy this way. Miles still gets paid and Portland gets cap space!


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

You know, I'm sorry that Darius got injured and won't be able to return to the NBA, but.......


:clap2::clap2::jump::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Now We Got Some More Money To Sign CP3!!!!!!!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

One of the biggest underachievers ever to play the game. Unfortunate story for him, but great for us.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

ChadWick said:


> Now We Got Some More Money To Sign Cp3!!!!!!!


Not quite.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

If he re signs with somebody else we don't get the cap space if I remember right.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

18 Million in salary, gone. My bet is that Darius plays in Europe. I would feel sorry for Darius, but hey the guy got to live a dream. He still gets paid in full, and he got to watch one of my favorite teams from the bench for the last few seasons. Heck, I am jealous of his seats.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Can't feel too bad for Darius... he still gets paid.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Dang, we are going to have some serious cap space after next season...

Anyone know around how much? Assuming we keep the roster as-is.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

hasoos said:


> If he re signs with somebody else we don't get the cap space if I remember right.


But he has to play a game.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I think he has to play in 10 games in a season, and then that season comes back on our books (but just one) and then the next one if he plays in 10 games the next year.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

hasoos said:


> If he re signs with somebody else we don't get the cap space if I remember right.


He has to play in 5 or 10 games (I forget) for two years--or something like that in order for us to not get the cap space.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

MrJayremmie said:


> Dang, we are going to have some serious cap space after next season...
> 
> Anyone know around how much? Assuming we keep the roster as-is.


I estimate around 10 million if the cap is at 62mil. Depends on the cap.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Miles is finished. No way he tries to make a come back with another team. He's just not the type of person that's going to keep rehabbing without the guarantee of another contract in his future.


----------



## ODENIED (Dec 26, 2007)

Darius wasted his talents and I am grateful to finally be getting rid of him. I wonder if he will end up somewhere else? It seems i have read somewhere that he would end up in some ones training camp next season. Good :clap2::yay: darius bye bye


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

He will go down as my most hated Blazer of all time if he signs with a team and we loose the cap space, but I dont see him doing something that messed up. This is a stoner we are talking about, not a complete uber-douche.


----------



## ODENIED (Dec 26, 2007)

I hate darius and all he has done and not done:cheers:


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> Dang, we are going to have some serious cap space after next season...
> 
> Anyone know around how much? Assuming we keep the roster as-is.


depends on how much we pay webster, blake, frye, & jones if we want to keep any or all of them, and how much we pay the player jack is (hopefully) traded for.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice, this opens up some cap space so we aren't tied down with a huge payroll once roy and la demand larger deals and it opens up a roster spot for next year....
PG-Blake,Jack,Sergio,Koponen(overseas)
SG-Roy,Rudy
SF-Webster,Outlaw,Jones
PF-Aldridge, Frye, LaFrentz, McRoberts,Freeland (overseas)
C-Oden, Przybilla
That is 14 with 2 overseas. Throw in our 1st rounder, which makes 15. We could also see Jones walk, and one of our pgs will most likely be dealt freeing up some space.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm happy for both sides. For the Blazers, obvious reasons. For Darius, now he can do what he wants to do and not be saddled with playing basketball.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Miles is finished. No way he tries to make a come back with another team. He's just not the type of person that's going to keep rehabbing without the guarantee of another contract in his future.


What team would even think about touching him though? Maybe just to spite the Blazers....

GODDAMMIT! LAKERS, STAY AWAY FROM DARIUS!!!!!!!111!!!1111


----------



## ODENIED (Dec 26, 2007)

I like the last part about being saddled by basketball:lol:


Hap said:


> I'm happy for both sides. For the Blazers, obvious reasons. For Darius, now he can do what he wants to do and not be saddled with playing basketball.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

B-Roy said:


> What team would even think about touching him though? Maybe just to spite the Blazers....
> 
> GODDAMMIT! LAKERS, STAY AWAY FROM DARIUS!!!!!!!111!!!1111


I would bet if another team was going go try to sign Darius, that the NBA would (through it's inner circles) cut that one off at the knees.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> Nice, this opens up some cap space so we aren't tied down with a huge payroll once roy and la demand larger deals and it opens up a roster spot for next year....
> PG-Blake,Jack,Sergio,Koponen(overseas)
> SG-Roy,Rudy
> SF-Webster,Outlaw,Jones
> ...


I really hope we keep Jones. Get rid of Jack/Sergio...Joel Freeland was actually pretty good at the Summer League, I liked him. When's LaFrentz contract up??


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

next year


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> next year


good


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Wow. Never thought that would actually happen. Wonder what Darius is thinking?

Certainly a big win for the Blazers, getting roster space and cap space.

barfo


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Darius is done, my brithday is tomorrow, Timbers opening night is thursday, I am getting a raise, and I got a BBQ on sunday, best week ever? It is getting pretty damn close.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

right now assuming we re-sign webster blake and frye, but not jack and jones, 09/10 probably looks something like this:

(approx $millions)
2 rudy
4 roy
5 oden 
6 LA 
5 blake
4 outlaw
6 webster
7 joel
6 frye
2 sergio
2 08 1st rounder (?)
1 09 1st rounder (?)

that's 50 for 12 players (if we keep that group intact it's almost certainly a talent/salary bargain the likes of which will never be seen again in the NBA). 

how much we are under depends on who the other 3 spots are, but they don't need to cost more than 2-3 total.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

If the NBA rules allow for a team to sign a free agent before making tendering qualifying offers and picking up team options, we could easily offer Chris Paul a max contract. But his team is #1 in the West, so I'm not so sure we could entice him so easily.

The salary cap in 09-10 should be around 59 mil on the conservative side.
If Darius is off the books, and pick up the options on Oden, LA, Webster, Frye, Jack and Sergio, that' comes out to ~40 mil for those 9 players.

Rudy Fernandez will also be on his rookie contract and will only be making about 2.5. But I predict we will not pick up the option on Sergio, but rather resign Blake to a 4.5 mil a year deal. That would make our cap numbers for 10 players ~45 mil...still 14 million under the cap.

I'll be suprised if a WC team doesn't sign Darius just to screw us over.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Canzano + Gavin Dawson talking about this now: http://asx.abacast.com/blazers-kxl2-32.asx


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

To DREEEEEEAAAAAM the impossible DREEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAM!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Sug said:


> I estimate around 10 million if the cap is at 62mil. Depends on the cap.


yeah it really all depends on various moves made before the 2009 offseason.

if we trade raef for a longer contract, it all disappears.

if we extend either martell, jack, or frye this offseason, it might actually give us more cap space, as their cap hold would be larger than their contract most likely.

all in all, best case scenario!

now kp has alot more options, and that is bad news for the rest of the league.




CURRENT BLAZER SALARIES (with a few assumptions as far as rudy/koponen/freeland)


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

This just appeared on the front page of NBA.com


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

KP thinks we could be 20-30 under in 09. he must be planning on letting everyone not already signed walk.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

^Where does it say that.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

B-Roy said:


> ^Where does it say that.


KP just said in an interview about 1/2 hour ago on the Canzano show.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Ah, I'm listening to Canzano's show right now, and there's this dude maddingly defending Miles. He's quite funny.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

fantastic news!


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

crowTrobot said:


> KP thinks we could be 20-30 under in 09. he must be planning on letting everyone not already signed walk.


That would mean letting guys like Outlaw, Blake, Webster, Jones, and Frye all walk... that's a steep price to pay for what likely won't be a top tier talent, something on the Rashard Lewis level might not be worth gutting our bench/role players.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Jayps15 said:


> That would mean letting guys like Outlaw, Blake, Webster, Jones, and Frye all walk... that's a steep price to pay for what likely won't be a top tier talent, something on the Rashard Lewis level might not be worth gutting our bench/role players.


Agreed. Individually, each of those guys is replaceable. To lose them all at once with nothing in return would kill our depth and disrupt team chemistry....and for what? The priviledge of overpaying for the next Lewis or Ben Wallace? :krazy:

No thanks.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

People saying that some other team out in the league is going to diabolically swoop in and sign miles to screw the blazers over are skipping an obvious fact -- they'd be screwing themselves over too.

In the first case they'd be getting Miles and in order to do that means they need a roster spot and a willingness to pay him the veteran's minimum just on the hope that he might someday be productive.

In the second case, you people fail to realize that the league is a 30 person exclusive club of billionaires and multi-millionaires that all have to do business with each other via trades, revenue sharing, etc., if they try to stick it to the blazers doesn't that just poison the well for themselves and make their organization a pariah around the league?

He's done; he had plenty of chances to rehab and come back and he didn't get it done when he had an NBA training staff at his disposal, what makes people think he's suddenly going to become so motivated that he does this on his own?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Agreed. Individually, each of those guys is replaceable. To lose them all at once with nothing in return would kill our depth and disrupt team chemistry....and for what? The priviledge of overpaying for the next Lewis or Ben Wallace? :krazy:
> 
> No thanks.



Yea, no reason to have that much cap space unless it's used in a lopsided trade (salary wise) to land a superstar but who the hell would we have of value not named Roy, Aldridge or Oden that could be used to land a superstar? My guess is KP keeps several of those guys and we end up with around 16-20 mil in cap space at the MAX which is just fine for giving us a lot of flexibility and options.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

cpt.napalm said:


> Darius is done, my brithday is tomorrow, Timbers opening night is thursday, I am getting a raise, and I got a BBQ on sunday, best week ever? It is getting pretty damn close.


sweet, you're a tax-day baby too?

happy birthday fellow Ides of April birth-er!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

nikolokolus said:


> People saying that some other team out in the league is going to diabolically swoop in and sign miles to screw the blazers over are skipping an obvious fact -- they'd be screwing themselves over too.
> 
> In the first case they'd be getting Miles and in order to do that means they need a roster spot and a willingness to pay him the veteran's minimum just on the hope that he might someday be productive.
> 
> ...



What he said. Add to that Miles has to be cleared medically to play again and todays ruling essentially said that isnt going to happen anytime in the foreseeable future. Miles will never play another game in the NBA...


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

+1

Which team doctor is willing to say Miles is fit to play when league specialist's just ruled he has suffered a career ending injury?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Best of luck to Darius. :cheers:


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

BIG Q said:


> +1
> 
> Which team doctor is willing to say Miles is fit to play when league specialist's just ruled he has suffered a career ending injury?


Good point. That put my worries to rest that another team would sign him.

Now what to do with the money?! I hope we don't do some stupid Rashard Lewis\Ben Wallace type deal. That but I think KP is smarter then that. He will figure something out good. I can't wait for this offseason!!!!


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

I have been waiting and waiting for this report. So glad to hear it is good news.

It will be fun to watch the Blazer's off-season moves now, being that we have serious cap-space ramifications at stake.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

well i can think of a few teams that wouldnt mind effing with the blazers - Lakers, Timberwolves, Knicks and Celtics.

Lakers for obvious reasons.
Timberwolves - how's the Randy Foye Project working out for ya? Oh and say hello to Trenton Hassell for me too if you are still on talking terms.
Knicks - Two words: ZDolt Headpound
Celtics - Sebastian who?

Watch the Spurs pick him up for a playoff run!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> well i can think of a few teams that wouldnt mind effing with the blazers - Lakers, Timberwolves, Knicks and Celtics.
> 
> Lakers for obvious reasons.
> Timberwolves - how's the Randy Foye Project working out for ya? Oh and say hello to Trenton Hassell for me too if you are still on talking terms.
> ...


The problem is, if one team does the taboo, you know every other team will do the same. 

Retaliation would be bad for the league.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

NO NO NO not teams that want to eff with the blazers. Darius would PAY teams to let him pay in 10 games just to get back at blazers.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Bye Darius. Hopefully we never see you again, especially in another uniform for a couple years. Enjoy the strippers.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

whatsmyname said:


> NO NO NO not teams that want to eff with the blazers. Darius would PAY teams to let him pay in 10 games just to get back at blazers.


WTF are you talking about; get back at the blazers for what exactly? Cashing him out for the remainder of his contract -- all 18 million of it?

The blazers didn't screw Darius out of anything, this is a win-win for both sides; the team gets the cap space (and insurance money on his contract), Darius walks away with a lump sum payment and still has the option to try to rehab himself if he *really, really, really* wants to come back and try to play basketball in a couple of years.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

alext42083 said:


> Bye Darius. Hopefully we never see you again, especially in another uniform for a couple years. Enjoy the strippers.



haha...i was in vegas over the weekend at the spearmint rhino. the stripper i was getting a dance from was from the Portland area and I told her I was too and she said she was friends with "D-Miles". true story.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

It's sad that it had to come to this. I remember when we first acquired him, he played his heart out. He'd grab rebounds, run the floor, finish strong, play defense.

Then he got paid. Big time. Because of all the flash he had shone for a quarter of a season, I was pumped to see him stick around. He never really played the same way again. 

It's sad that it had to end like this; but judging from the last three years that he's been with the team, this will be good for everyone. Frankly, this just feels oh so right. See ya, Darius. Too bad we hardly knew you (the "you" that you were capable of being on the floor).


----------



## BlazersFan87 (Dec 22, 2007)

Bye Bye Darius! Even if he wanted to F the Blazers and sign with an other team what team going to do that? They have to play him in 10 games that Darius would suck in and possibly lose the game by not being able to play defense nor offense. If a team wanted to do that they can do a promotion were they will sign a fan for a game and let them play a few minutes in a real game. Maybe Miami should think about doing that to fill in the seats. Some fan would be equally as good as Darius now.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

It all comes down to one thing.... In 10 month when a team is desperate because they have lost players due to injuries, will Darius be in shape to help them out. Does he want it that bad. I am not sure. I do wish him well in life. He's not a bad guy. I am happy we don't have to pay though. (Hopefully)


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm surprised at myself, but for a moment I actually felt bad for Darius. Then I remembered this helps him too. He can quit going through the motions of rehab and focus on things that actually interest him.

As for another team signing him just to spite us - That's ridiculous. This isn't grade school. We're talking about teams trying to win, we're talking about GM's trying to keep their jobs, and we're talking about a player with a long and distinguished career of underachieving, being a pain in the *** of every team he played for, and a guy who always relied heavily on his God-given athleticism, which is now gone. 

But all of that is secondary to the fact I find it very unlikely he'd even want to come back.

:cheers:


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

The League doctor told Darius and Pritchard that if the doctors son had the knee that Darius has, he would tell him to never pick up a basketball again. I don't think anybody is gonna sign Darius!


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

In classic 1080 fashion, I just want to take credit for breaking this story.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Xericx said:


> haha...i was in vegas over the weekend at the spearmint rhino. the stripper i was getting a dance from was from the Portland area and I told her I was too and she said she was friends with "D-Miles". true story.


I think if you go to any Vegas strip club and tell them you're from Portland, you'll meet lots of "friends" of "D-Miles" haha.

And another note, finally the last remaining piece of the Jail Blazers era is gone. Whoo hoo! Time to move on and win championships.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

you'll probably also meet a lot of strippers who claim they are from whatever town you say you're from.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Hap said:


> you'll probably also meet a lot of strippers who claim they are from whatever town you say you're from.


haha....you don't know the half of it.....


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I just had a weird thought. Now that we know Miles injuries were really career ending as confirmed by an independent doctor, I feel kind of bad for the guy ... it was easy to despise him when we all just figured he was loafing it taking his sweet arse time rehabbing.

My initial joy at his being put on waivers is now replaced with just a general sort of sadness or malaise when you realize how much talent the guy had and how badly that was all wasted (then again he gets his 18 mil, so it's not exactly all doom and gloom for "The Punisher").

ah well.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

i doubt he signs with anyone else either...

he is a slacker...trouble and an underachiever



not too mention injured hahaha


great news


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

how many years did he have left??

3???


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Two, after this year.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

knowing our luck he'll sign with the lakers, play 10 games only and get a ring.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> In the first case they'd be getting Miles and in order to do that means they need a roster spot and a willingness to pay him the veteran's minimum just on the hope that he might someday be productive.


JR Rider?

barfo


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

is there a franchise that hates us enough to sign him and play him 20 seconds a game for 10 games.....


----------



## gogreen (May 24, 2006)

*Two words..........Mark Cuban*

I think of any team out there Dallas scares me the most. Darius, as much as he is physically hurt i believe mentally challanged as well. I think Cuban could easily get into Darius's head and motivate him into getting back in a limited role. I'm not convinced DM is finished playing hoops.

Dallas has great facalities for rehabbing and multible coaches for players needs. Didn't Dirk lay in some special enclosed bed to help heal his ankle. 

Say what you want, but basketball is all DM knows. Remember he has said he is 95 percent, yada yada yada. To me it's kind of like being in a contract year. He has to prove himself all over again. Cuban will sell him a bag of goods and motivate him to show up the Blazers. I think that is how DM is programmed. Sad but true. Look at his contract year. He is only what 27 ? I don't trust Cuban because he knows if Portland has major cap space Paul Allen will jump at the opportunity and snag a quality FA.

I think he signs with Dallas this year, rehabs all year and then with 20-25 games left gives it a shot and blows Portlands window in 09. Remember, he wasn't shown the love here while he was " Rehabbing " and i think that may have pissed him off. I could easily see Cuban kissing his a** knowing he is screwing a rival team. He is not stupid and as much as it makes me sick he actually thinks he is " On the team ".

Time will tell, i will save this post and keep a eye on Cuban's blog .


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Two words..........Mark Cuban*



gogreen said:


> I think of any team out there Dallas scares me the most. Darius, as much as he is physically hurt i believe mentally challanged as well. I think Cuban could easily get into Darius's head and motivate him into getting back in a limited role. I'm not convinced DM is finished playing hoops.
> 
> Dallas has great facalities for rehabbing and multible coaches for players needs. Didn't Dirk lay in some special enclosed bed to help heal his ankle.
> 
> ...



Hey, stop that. You're scaring me. That would be a nightmare if your hypothetical scenario comes to fruition. 

Regarding this career-endingn injury, I feel kinda bad for Darius. I thought he said he wanted to play with this group of Blazers. Now he's forced to retire from the game he loves (or likes). On the other hand, I'm really excited that we open up one roster spot and a lot of cap room. 

If Darius didn't get injured, I wonder how he would've meshed with our current squad. Remember when he went off on the Nuggets 2 years ago with that 47 point, 12 rebound game. That was an astonishing performance; he also had 4 steals and 5 blocks! And then 2 games later (albeit, this was the next season), he had a 32 points, 11 rebounds, 5 assists, 5 steals, 3 blocks against the 'Wolves in the season opener. Too bad he never replicated those games. 

I wonder how Miles feels about this. Is he angry with the Blazers?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I feel bad for him. He's, what, only 26 years old?? He's so young and he was born to play basketball. Very very sad.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

saw this coming a year ago. no real surprise. 

every time you hear about microfracture surgery recovery, words like "long hours" and "dedication" pop up. not exactly Miles' forte. 

he never had a jump shot. his whole game was based on speed and leaping. those are exactly the kinds of things most difficult to recover after microfracture. 

he's young and set for life. but if I dare make one more prediction, I think one day he'll pop up in here in an OT thread, and it won't be a pretty one. I don't see him as a "thug," but not everybody is equipped to handle so much wealth and so little to do at such a young age. from what I've seen of Miles, it just has "disaster waiting to happen" written all over it.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

It just seems that Darius didn't seem to care about doing much community service or impact. He didn't really try to reach out to the public, make statements about his rehab, his goals to get better, etc. He seemed to stay out of the limelight whereas, G.O. is determined to make appearances at away games, creates blogs, and does other public addresses regarding his rehab. D.Miles never seemed to care about his team about coming back. D.Miles is not a character that we want to have in our city as we are emerging out of the "jailblazer" era. I am glad Portland was able to waive Darius.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Nate Dogg said:


> It just seems that Darius didn't seem to care about doing much community service or impact. He didn't really try to reach out to the public, make statements about his rehab, his goals to get better, etc. He seemed to stay out of the limelight whereas, G.O. is determined to make appearances at away games, creates blogs, and does other public addresses regarding his rehab. D.Miles never seemed to care about his team about coming back. D.Miles is not a character that we want to have in our city as we are emerging out of the "jailblazer" era. I am glad Portland was able to waive Darius.


Weren't there a couple of stories last year about him doing some fairly good deeds. Something like providing uniforms to a team without provacation, and how he didn't mention it, but Canzano/Quick wrote about it? There were at least two or three things like that that have happened in the last year or so. I think they also wrote about him growing his faith, but I'm not as certain about that. He may be a headcase, but don't make him out to be an absolutely terrible person. He has improved as a man (at least from what has been public) since his injury. I'm glad he's off of the team, but hope he can make something of the rest of his life.


----------



## JAFO (Jul 2, 2006)

mook said:


> he's young and set for life. but if I dare make one more prediction, I think one day he'll pop up in here in an OT thread, and it won't be a pretty one. I don't see him as a "thug," but not everybody is equipped to handle so much wealth and so little to do at such a young age. from what I've seen of Miles, it just has "disaster waiting to happen" written all over it.


Maybe yes and maybe no! I agree though, the last chapter of the Miles story has not been written yet.
Miles has had his moments ... both good and bad. He has been both hero and goat. What was it ... the 
05 - 06 season when he scored 47 points against Denver? I distinctly recall a lot of people on the board lauding his playing ability. And didn't he on the QT donate quite a few pairs of sneakers to a Vancouver, Wa. kid who had problems getting athletic shoes his size and make some other charitable donations? Then turn right around and do a one eighty and garner publicity for committing some unsavory action and dredging up the "Jail Blazer" image. 

I have been negative Miles for his poor decision making and character issues and for his un-productivity while taking up a roster space. At the same time I recognize his skill and honor the good things he has done. The injury ending Miles' career is tragic. But now the medical ruling has been rendered, both Darius and the team can move on. It is good for the team in that it will free-up a roster space while also allowing the team to save some money. It is also good for Darius in that he shouldn't lose any money due to insurance and it will free him so he can pursue other interests. I wish you the best, Darius, in your future endeavours. Maybe one day I will get to read or get to see "The Darius Miles Storey".

JAFO


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

B_&_B said:


> Best of luck to Darius. :cheers:


Actually, I agree and I don't understand this hate of Darius from some posters. The Blazers overpaid him, but hell, if someone offered you that kind of money, wouldn't you take it? Don't forget most fans wanted to keep Darius after his first year and were grouchy when the team took so long to re-sign him. We kept hearing he did not want to rehab and wasn't working, but now an independent doc says the injury is career ending; is was not because Darius was lazy. 

I hope that Darius' future trajectory follows someone like Sam Bowie, an injured player for whom there was high hopes who built what he calls, correctly, a good life for himself after the NBA, and not Isaiah Rider.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

What about the talk that Darius thought he was ready to play, and it was the Blazers' fault for not playing him yet he thought he was ready? Guess not.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Agreed. Individually, each of those guys is replaceable. To lose them all at once with nothing in return would kill our depth and disrupt team chemistry....and for what? The priviledge of overpaying for the next Lewis or Ben Wallace? :krazy:
> 
> No thanks.



KP is smarter then signing another miles contract hahahahah

but i agree all those guys are role players and can be replaced but i wanna keep outlaw if i had to choose any of those guys


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

ZackAddy said:


> I feel bad for him. He's, what, only 26 years old?? He's so young and he was born to play basketball. Very very sad.



i disagree havent you seen the move The Score


HE WAS BORN TO ACT HAHAHAHAHAHA:lol:


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

And If He Signs Somewhere Else...

O Well...he Was Taking Up A Spot On Our Bench


I Wanted To Buy His Contract Out Anyways...who Cares...he Is Gone And Its Addition By Subtraction

And If Cuban Does That Its Ok Cuz Paul Allen Is Richer Than Him Anyways Hahahahaha


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> Now that we know Miles injuries were really career ending as confirmed by an independent doctor, I feel kind of bad for the guy


I'm glad someone finally said it. There's some serious revisionist history going on here with the Miles hatred. People loved his effort _after_ receiving the contract, but then he went down with injury and never returned to that level. He was dogged mercilessly for mailing it in.

It's ironic that Miles is the one now claiming he's ready to play, but the team, league, and fans say no. Sure, he's been a knucklehead at times (okay, frequently), but much of the criticism of Miles is extremely hypocritical.

Dan


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Is signing Miles and playing him 10 games worth a roster spot and using up the veteran exception for any team? Plus at this point, Miles wouldn't even pass a physical. Such wasted talent.

He's done. :clap:


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll guess we miss his hot girlfriend, if this is the same one hes still dating and has the kid with.








Shivering...... NASH. Whew, I am glad that hes gone too.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I love this one from KP:



> . . . Pritchard told KPAM 860 early Monday evening. “I’m the kind of GM (that) I wouldn’t want that on my head that he ever had to have knee replacement.”


I'm sure KP is a caring guy, but this was about cap space, not about caring about Miles' knee. KP said the right thing though.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> Is signing Miles and playing him 10 games worth a roster spot and using up the veteran exception for any team?


I can think of one scenario that is very worth it... Imagine you're the GM in Cleveland or New Orleans, and all this cap space means Portland could lure your star away for nothing in return. Only way to stop it from happening is to kill Portland's cap space, which could be done by signing Miles for a few games.

Dan


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

dkap said:


> I can think of one scenario that is very worth it... Imagine you're the GM in Cleveland or New Orleans, and all this cap space means Portland could lure your star away for nothing in return. Only way to stop it from happening is to kill Portland's cap space, which could be done by signing Miles for a few games.
> 
> Dan


That makes no sense. The team that signs Miles still would have to clear a roster spot and pay him which would further diminish their own cap-space.

For a team to go out and sign Miles *and play him in ten games* just to kill the remote possibility that Portland might swoop in and sign one of your players to a FA deal would be paranoid at best and foolish at worst. This is a small clique of owners and GM's and they all have to do business with one another; screwing your business partners kills potential future deals with that team, and sends a message around the league that you are (as an organization) capable of monumental douchebaggery.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

nikolokolus said:


> This is a small clique of owners and GM's and they all have to do business with one another; screwing your business partners kills potential future deals with that team, and sends a message around the league that you are (as an organization) capable of monumental douchebaggery.


Yeah, exactly. That is why no owner would dare to break a promise made in a public contract or flat out lie to the commissioner - in writing. I mean, say Clay Bennett as just one example, wouldn't want the other owners to think he is capable of douchebaggery. 

It is not like he is trying to screw his business partners by cheating them out of future revenue sharing by moving a team from a medium market to near the smallest market and a place where NBA ranks relatively low in popularity, just so he can stroke his personal ego with his (non-NBA owning) fishing buddies in Oklahoma.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Posted on OLive... haha


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

If you faced the prospect of losing someone like LeBron with no compensation, and you had a relatively easy means of eliminating that possibility, I think you'd quickly change your mind about it making no sense...

Dan


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

dkap said:


> I can think of one scenario that is very worth it... Imagine you're the GM in Cleveland or New Orleans, and all this cap space means Portland could lure your star away for nothing in return. Only way to stop it from happening is to kill Portland's cap space, which could be done by signing Miles for a few games.
> 
> Dan



im sure PA wont mind spending the cash if it really comes down to it...

who cares


we will be ok guys


evern if he does sign somewhere else...he was the last piece of cancer left and it frees up a spot as well


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Mike Barrett was talking about Darius's injury on the broadcast last night. He said that the damage to Darius's knee was far greater than Oden's, effecting multiple spots in the joint. The doctor evaluating the injury concluded that it was, indeed, career-ending and that if Darius were to try to play, he'd likely need knee replacement surgery within 4 years. If that's correct, I don't think there's much worry that Darius will be signing to play in the NBA again.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

e_blazer1 said:


> Mike Barrett was talking about Darius's injury on the broadcast last night. He said that the damage to Darius's knee was far greater than Oden's, effecting multiple spots in the joint. The doctor evaluating the injury concluded that it was, indeed, career-ending and that if Darius were to try to play, he'd likely need knee replacement surgery within 4 years. If that's correct, I don't think there's much worry that Darius will be signing to play in the NBA again.


Let's hope that Darius tries to resurrect his acting career.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> Mike Barrett was talking about Darius's injury on the broadcast last night...


I'm skeptical of those comments... One, wouldn't that be confidential information? I somehow doubt anything beyond a "yes" or "no" was handed out for public reporting. Two, if the report is true, how did Miles ever get cleared to resume practicing? It doesn't add up. Until I see a documented report, I'm assuming the broadcasting crew was doing their usual PR job.

Dan


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

e_blazer1 said:


> Mike Barrett was talking about Darius's injury on the broadcast last night. He said that the damage to Darius's knee was far greater than Oden's, effecting multiple spots in the joint. The doctor evaluating the injury concluded that it was, indeed, career-ending and that if Darius were to try to play, he'd likely need knee replacement surgery within 4 years. If that's correct, I don't think there's much worry that Darius will be signing to play in the NBA again.


Amazing.

I hope all the people who were *****ing about how Darius didn't care and was 'mailing it in' read how bad his knee injury really was. The fact that he tried to play on that kind of injury is a testament to how badly he actually did want to play, even if he wasn't able to give 100% effort.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Zybot said:


> Let's hope that Darius tries to resurrect his acting career.


Hmmm. Maybe ZackAddy can help him out there.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Fork said:


> Amazing.
> 
> I hope all the people who were *****ing about how Darius didn't care and was 'mailing it in' read how bad his knee injury really was. The fact that he tried to play on that kind of injury is a testament to how badly he actually did want to play, even if he wasn't able to give 100% effort.


Good point, Fork. I wish Darius well, whatever his future may be.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Fork said:


> Amazing.
> 
> I hope all the people who were *****ing about how Darius didn't care and was 'mailing it in' read how bad his knee injury really was. The fact that he tried to play on that kind of injury is a testament to how badly he actually did want to play, even if he wasn't able to give 100% effort.


I think Darius tried to return, but I don't think it is any dark secret that Darius wasn't as excited about basketball as say Brandon Roy or other leaders of this team. He shouldn't be villified for that. It's not his obligation to love basketball. How many of us are involved in jobs that don't thrill us, but we are somewhat talented in? Darius got his dough and now he can hopefully find something that makes him happy.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

I do not think Miles will ever play again, but to hedge my bet if I was PA or KP, I would sign him to a "personal Services" contract for one year, $1 mil, to scout talent at the local strip clubs for my "upcoming" bachelor party. I doubt PA or KP will be getting married soon, but Miles does not know that.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

dkap said:


> I'm skeptical of those comments... One, wouldn't that be confidential information? I somehow doubt anything beyond a "yes" or "no" was handed out for public reporting. Two, if the report is true, how did Miles ever get cleared to resume practicing? It doesn't add up. Until I see a documented report, I'm assuming the broadcasting crew was doing their usual PR job.
> 
> Dan


What would the broadcast crew have to gain by making that up?


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

What does Mike Rice have to gain by the numerous other nonsensical items he makes up on the fly? Entertainment, of course.

Dan


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

mook said:


> saw this coming a year ago. no real surprise.
> 
> every time you hear about microfracture surgery recovery, words like "long hours" and "dedication" pop up. not exactly Miles' forte.
> 
> he never had a jump shot. his whole game was based on speed and leaping. those are exactly the kinds of things most difficult to recover after microfracture.


Especially if the microfracture surgery is on the heals of multiple other knee surgeries. I don't know exactly how many times he's gone under the knife, but I do know he's had ACL reconstruction on both knees... and those take some dedication to rehab to come back from as well.

That said, I'm surprised at the concern that some have expressed of him coming back with another team. What part of career ending knee injury don't people understand? This isn't the blazers manipulating the cap in an underhanded way, dude is done and they're taking the appropriate steps to go forward.

STOMP


----------

